# ridgid vs spartan



## advanced (Feb 18, 2012)

guys whats the deal with ridgid ? thats all i ever hear about on hear ridgid this and ridgid that im a spartan user myself is there something im missing out on or what is the ridgid that much better of a machine im useing the 1065 and the smaller 100 both with power feed


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

To be honest, they aren't. Your 1065 and 100 will do every job a Ridgid K1500 and K50 will. Use what ever your comfortable with, Spartan makes great machines. 

You may have opened a can of worms here once the hardcore sectional and drum guys show up:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> ...You may have opened a can of worms here once the hardcore sectional and drum guys show up:laughing:


I'm as hardcore sectional as they come. But it really is not about the machine. It is about the operator. Both styles will get results when used by the right guy.


----------



## advanced (Feb 18, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> I'm as hardcore sectional as they come. But it really is not about the machine. It is about the operator. Both styles will get results when used by the right guy.


I agree with that I have had several good cables shot over that Employees just don't care or some of them anyways


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

General Sewerooter all the way.... No contest!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

One advantage I can say for the Ridgid sectionals is the cables are easier to keep clean, and seems to last longer than inner or hollow core cable you use in drum style machines. Sectional machines also(not just Ridgids) seem to be more reliable and cheaper to own long term. Sectional machines are much more safe to operate than a drum machine too. 

That being said, I use and own both sectional and drum machines and I really don't prefer one over the other.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

ridgin k50, and k60. handsdown. i own ridgid 750 also and dont use cause it makes me cry. if i need some ass i use the 750 drum. all in all they are all great machines. they all have there purpose.


----------



## advanced (Feb 18, 2012)

just not a big fan of the sectional machines puting cables together then taken apart but the drum machine can be very mean sometimes if you dont watch them close had a hand caught a time or two oooooch!!!!!


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Love my Ridgid K750. Great machine. I would run a Spartan, just that I started with Ridgid and have had no reason to leave.


----------

